# Dwarf Shrimp Photography



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

just do a search for; *DSLR*
or a title only search for; *camera*

lemonlime likes his Sigma 17-70mm macro lens
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=186589
just keep in mind your D40 lacks the automatic 
Lens servo pin needed to autofocus this lense.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I have checked, I was just trying to get a new discussion going about photography involving dwarf shrimp. And not only DSLR. I am always curious what others are using to take pictures of their shrimp, and the techniques they use. Shrimp and Photography are my 2 hobbies, so I would love to have a discussion about the two together, not just a general photography discussion!

I do know about the differant lenses and auto focus issues with a D40, I dont use auto focus for macro photography anyway, but I will look into that lens. Thanks!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

As of now I've tried using a microfying glass with a piece of poo digital camera with some sucess.

I wouldn't mind a real camera though 

-Andrew

Who wants to send me one?! roud:


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm using a Canon Rebel XTi with a Tamron 90mm macro lens, with a Canon flash (forgot model name, perhaps 550ex?).


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

Canon rebel XT with a 50mm macro


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Wow, wish I had a DSLR. My dad has a rebel xti. I just have a point and shoot canon.


----------

